# iso lead for tevion cd usb car daio



## nutrunner (Feb 7, 2009)

hi all help needed just bought a second hand tevion cd car radio but the iso connecter is missing got in touch with tevion but they dont supply them , tried halfords motor world no luck any ideas


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what type of connection? VGA, DVI, RCA, S, Y ? Need more information


----------



## nutrunner (Feb 7, 2009)

lcurle said:


> what type of connection? VGA, DVI, RCA, S, Y ? Need more information


hi sorted found a broken tevion cd radio on ebay with all the leads intact ,len:grin:


----------

